# Hep C Visa for china or south korea



## thegoodstuff (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello,

I was wondering what the rules for receiving a work visa in China or South Korea were if one has Hepatitis C. I understand that you have to go through a medical test and check to be given a visa but I was wondering if someone had some definitive answers as to whether or not you can receive a work visa if you are positive. 

I am planning on teaching English and don't want to accept the contract if I will be turned away.

I have seen people say they were accepted and others say they heard they were denied.

I have searched the internet for about two hours and all the posts I have seen were several years old and there was no definitive answers.

I appreciate all information and advice!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

The Chinese government was until a few years ago in full denial this type of diseases (aids, HIV etc) existed in china. If you look at the immigration pages (of the Chinese government) it is stated clearly no work visa will be granted to people that have those. Only way around is if your employer can get a bypass (that's not easy but possible). Good luck, I hope you succeed!


----------

